# Psychology.gr > Σχόλια, προτάσεις, προβλήματα >  πως μπορω να μιλησω με καποιο μελος προσωπικα?????

## ερη

με τον τιτλο τα λεω ολα....
θελω να ρωτησω κατι προσωπικο ενα μελος...πως γινεται? 
πρεπει να τον κανω φιλο? 
πως?

----------


## nikos2

νομιζω πρεπει να συμπληρωσες περιπου 40 ποσταρισματα για να εχεις επιλογη προσωπικου μηνυματος με καποιο μελος του φορουμ

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

ξεκινα τη συγγραφη μεχρι να συμπληρωσεις 55 μυν περιπου 
ευκαιρια κ να το φιλοσοφισεις!

----------


## ερη

ομως ειναι κατι αναγκη,οπου αυτο το μελος μπορει να μμε βοηθησει
θα μπορουσε ο διαχειρηστης να με βοηθησει παρακαλω?

----------


## anxious4ever

στα 50 ποστ κ μετα μπορεις να στειλεις προσωπικο μνμ.

----------


## ερη

εσενα μπουμ θελω να στειλω.....σε θελω κατι πως μπορουμε να μιλησουμε????? βρες λυση επειγοντως.....

----------


## anxious4ever

καλη μου...δυστυχως δεν μπορω να βρω λυση ..πρεπει οπωσδηποτε να συμπληρωσεις 50 μνμτα.
μολις τα συμπληρωσεις στειλε μου..ποσταρε εδω διαφορα ρε παιδι μου να φτασεις σιγα σιγα..λιγα εχεις ακομα.οκ?θα σε παρακολουθω.!χεχε

----------


## anxious4ever

ειναι τοσο μεγαλη αναγκη?μμμ..δεν μπορω να σου δωσω το mail μου δημοσιως..μιλα με τον διαχειριστη μηπως μπορει να κανεις κατι.

----------


## ερη

ευχαριστωωωωωωωωωωω

----------


## ερη

θα σας γραψω τα καλαντα

----------


## ερη

λιγο ασχετο μου φαινεται αυτο με τα 50 μηνυματα

----------


## ερη

δηλαδη εγω τωρα εχω 37?????

----------


## ερη

εσυ μπουμ εχει 835 γιατι δεν με κανεις εσυ φιλη?????βλακεια ειπα????

----------


## ερη

κανενα τσατ?????

----------


## ερη

δεν μπορω να σκεφτω τιποτε αλλο.......διαχειρηστηηηηηηη ηηηηηηη βοηθεια.................

----------


## ερη

εφτασα τα 52 και τωρα??????

----------


## anxious4ever

καλη μου ακομα δεν σε εχει ανοιξει...αργει λιγο..προσπαθω να σου στειλω κ εφαγα πορτα ....θα ξαναπροσπαθησω παλι σε λιγο.ετσι κανει αργει λιγο.

----------


## whateva

Και εγω προσπαθω να στειλω αλλα δεν μπορω. Νομιζω οτι θελει παραπανω απο 50 μνματα.

----------


## ερη

με αυτο 54,αλλα αν το αλλο μελος εχεο πολλα,δεν μπορει να μας στειλει αυτο ?

----------


## anxious4ever

ε ποσα θελει τελος παντων???ας μας πει καποιος που ξερει!!! εγω παλια εστειλα στα 50.

----------


## ερη

συγνωμη,σε εβαλα και εσενα σε αυτη την διαδικασια.....

----------


## ερη

οταν εισαι μελος σε μια ομαδα,δεν εχει σχεση ποσο παλιο η καινουργιο εισαι η ποσες απαντησεις εχει δωσει.....
οποτε για εμενα αυτη η διαδικασια 50 - 100 ειναι αστοχη
ας μας απαντησει ο διαχειρηστης παρακαλω

----------


## ερη

πρεπει να γινουμε πρωτα φιλοι ε? νομιζω οτι μετα το ονομα σου μου βγαζει ενα συν.....μηπως πρεπει να με αποδεχτεις? για δες αν εχεις αιτημα φιλιας
μπορει να λεω και χαζομαρες ,αλλα με τοσα μηνυματα που εχω στειλει για να φτασω τα 50 ζαλιστηκα....

----------


## anxious4ever

ελα σου στειλα! πηγαινε πανω στις σημειωσεις διπλα στο ονομα κ θα δεις εχει αλλο χρωμα κ σου γραφει τον αριθμο 1.ειναι το μνμ μου.

----------


## ερη

δεν μου γραφει το 1 που δηλαδη?

----------


## Macgyver

Ερη , γραφε ποστ απο δω και απο κει ( να συμπληρωσεις τον απαιτουμενο αριθμο ) , ανουσια , βλακωδη , ανοητα , ασκοπα , ηλιθια , ετσι και αλλιως σε αυτο το μοτιβο γραφουμε ολοι ( συμπεριλαμβανομενου εμου ) .....
Α , στελνε και πμ με Καλα Χριστουγεννα σε ολα τα μελη .....

----------


## xristinaxrkd

Καλημέρα , εγώ θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω , πώς μπορώ να στείλω κάποιο μήνυμα , με σκοπό να ξεκινήσω ένα θέμα που μπορεί να με προβληματίζει. Δεν έχω μάθει ακόμη ,να χειρίζομαι τις ρυθμίσεις του forum και όσες φορές το επιχείρησα έστελνα e-mail στον Administrator του Forum (!!!) . Όχι στην κοινότητα , ώστε να επικοινωνώ με άλλα μέλη. Όποια /όποιος έχει λίγο από τον χρόνο του , ας μου εξηγήσει πώς μπορώ να ανοίγω θέματα και να στέλνω μηνύματα στην κοινότητα ,στα μέλη. Ευχαριστώ πολύ !!

----------


## kerasi

Moλις πιασεις 50 δημοσιευσεις ενεργοποιειται η δυνατοτητα να στελνεις πμ. Αλλος τροπος ειναι να πας επανω δεξια που λεει ρυθμισεις και μετα αριστερα επεξεργασια προφιλ και στο κουτακι Χειρισμός Yahoo! Messenger να γραψεις το μειλ σου οποτε κατω απ τ ονομα σου θα φαινεται ενα εικονιδιο με το μειλ σου, οπως εχω κανει εγω. Αλλιως κοιτας με τα σχολια κ τις απαντησεις να πιασεις 50.

----------


## Macgyver

[QUOTΕ............................................ ......................[/QUOTE]

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## intro11

Να και κατι π με εκανε να γελασω...χαχα...!!!

----------


## Panos35

πάντως και γω δεν μπορώ να στείλω πμ πάντως,κάποια βοήθεια?τα έχω πιάσει τα 50 +

----------


## Panos35

οριακά δλδ

----------


## Panos35

ρε σεις τι γίνεται 54 πόστ με αυτό και πάλι τπτ...θα εμφανιστεί ξαφνικά η επιλογή;

----------


## Panos35

άλλο ένα να πάω στα 55

----------


## Panos35

μάλλον αργεί όλο το σύστημα ε ;

----------


## menis_64

γραφω και εγω εδω μπας και συμπληρωσω τα 55 μηνυματα που λετε πως χρειαζεται για να στελνω προσωπικα μηνυματα σε αλλους!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## pavlina

> γραφω και εγω εδω μπας και συμπληρωσω τα 55 μηνυματα που λετε πως χρειαζεται για να στελνω προσωπικα μηνυματα σε αλλους!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Τι πρεμουρα ειναι αυτη με τα πμ??

----------


## Macgyver

> Τι πρεμουρα ειναι αυτη με τα πμ??



Ε , κατσε βρε παυλινα , ολη η δουλεια μεσω πμ γινεται , εδω ειναι για το θεαθηναι , δεν λεει ευκολα καποιος τα σωψυχα του ..........;ακου που σου λεω!!!!

----------


## pavlina

Γεια σου Mac εγω χρησιμοποιω τα πμ αν ειναι για κατι που απαγορευεται απο το φορουμ πχ ονοματα γιατρων φαρμακα κλπ τωρα η αληθεια ειναι πως με καποια μελη δημιουργειται μια περισσοτερη οικειοτητα αλλα ειμαι δυστυχως τοσο αμελης που καποιες φορες βαριεμαι να παρω και τηλ

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

ε δε πειραζει αμα δημιουργηται οικειοτητα το πολυ πολυ να τραβηξεις το γιακα σου να βγουν λιγοι υδρατμοι κ μετα συνεχιζεις... αλλιως δε βγαινει ακρη  :Smile: 
οπιος εχει τα γενια εχει κ τις τσατσαρες.

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

κανε κλικ πάνω στο ονομα του μελους ..λογικα θα πρεπει να εμφανιστει η επιλογη..αλλα θα πρεπει και το αλλο μελος να εχει συμπληρωσει τα 50 μυν για να εμφανιστει η επιλογη..καλη αρχη στα νεα μας μελη !

----------


## Macgyver

> Γεια σου Mac εγω χρησιμοποιω τα πμ αν ειναι για κατι που απαγορευεται απο το φορουμ πχ ονοματα γιατρων φαρμακα κλπ τωρα η αληθεια ειναι πως με καποια μελη δημιουργειται μια περισσοτερη οικειοτητα αλλα ειμαι δυστυχως τοσο αμελης που καποιες φορες βαριεμαι να παρω και τηλ



Εγω , Παυλινα , εχω βοηθηθει και βοηθησει περισσοτερο με τα πμ , αλλα ειμαι ηδη 3 χρονια εδω , κτθλψη βλεπεις , και εχω αποκτησει οικειοτητα με αρκετα μελη , στην αρχη , κι εμενα μου φαινοταν περιεργα τα πμ , δεν συμμετεχω σε φορουμς , ουτε φεις εχω , βλεπεις παλια γενια , αλλα μεσω φορουμ , ανεκτησα επαφη με τον εξω κοσμο , που την ειχα χασει , και τωρα ειμαι καλυτερα , απο τις αρχες του 2000 τραβιεμαι ...................

----------


## menis_64

συμφωνω και εγω με τον χρηστη macgyver για οσα λεει, καμια φορα δεν ειναι τοσο ευκολα να βγαλεις τα προσωπικα οπου θα μπορει ο καθενας να τα δει και απο μεσα του να χλευαζει, αντιθετα οταν ο αλλος εχει βιωσει τα ιδια με σενα καπου ταιριαζετα

----------

